# Chicken Diseases: How to Get Rid of Mucus in the Mouth



## TheChickenGuy

When chickens are down with respiratory diseases such as newcastle, coryza and CRD (Chronic Respiratory Disease), one of the symptoms is usually mucus clogging the throat and wind pipe. This mucus usually end up chocking the bird to death.

I've come across an effective way to cut across this mucus, and that is by using a suitable antibiotic that contains BROMEHEXINE. Few example of such drugs are enflox, conflox, enrofloxacin, bromeflox etcc. The listed drugs contains Enrofloxacin, an antibiotic that is ban in many countries due to antibiotic resistance in man. If it is ban in your country, you can go for other drugs for respiratory diseases, but they should also contain Bromehexine. It is the Bromehexine that cut through the mucus and take the antibiotics farther into the lungs.

I hope this help. Is there any other poultry expectorant you know about? Please share.


----------



## babychic

i love homeopathics and herbs. homeopathics are great for birds and all animals and work very quickly. a few months ago, a couple of our chickens started sneezing/coughing. within a day they were sneezing more. since we had just gotten over head colds as well, we put the same remedies in their water that we took. they improved within a day and since then we occasionally add the oscilloccocinum by boiron for prevention, which we take ourselves esp after being around a lot of crowds. other remedies such as cold, bronchitis, flu or sinus work well and will cut down on the time it takes to feel better and severity of symptoms. plus you are not suppressing the immune system and there arent any side effects. safe for everyone to take, including babies. there are many different types of remedies for all kinds of issues; psychological, emotional or physical. rescue remedy is another must have which removes stress which can also augment healing. you just add the tablets or liquid to their drinking water. its very simple yet very powerful. it takes lot of time and study to learn about homeopathy, doctors primarily used homeopathy until drug profits became a priority and finally many are going back to natural remedies. observing and being able to take action immediately to keep everyone healthy is very important so things dont get too serious.


----------



## TheChickenGuy

Nice writeup @babychick, but I just read that their is no scientific evidence backing up oscillococcinum. I don't know what to say yet bc some people claim it work for them.


----------



## babychic

you cant believe everything you read and you shouldnt. most science is junk and opinion and doesnt mean much. herbs and homeopathics have been used for centuries and have worked before modern science ever existed. i would never believe something i read over my own experiences. modern science also says pesticides are safe and there is no difference between gmo and non gmo or milk with or without hormones. thats not true either. you have to look to the source of "research"and who funded it. drug companies are all about profits and they cant profit off of anything natural so they try to debunk what they can and hope they can fool people so they dont seek to help themselves.

i do know that when i was young i was placed on antibiotics constantly for "colds" and bronchitis which i had all the time. these never helped me. once i got older and started learning abut herbs and healthy food on my own, and eventually received my masters degree of science in oriental medicine and only used natural methods, i was not sick again, just occasional bouts of things. which i recovered from much more quckly with my herbs and homeopathy and acupuncture.

the usda just released an appalling study and i will quote it here. is this real reseaerch? is this legitimate science? i dont think so. this is just one example of the lies and half truths that abound every day.

*http://www.anh-usa.org/half-of-all-children-will-be-autistic-by-2025-warns-senior-research -scientist-at-mit/*

here is an excerpt but i would recommend reading the whole thing.

This month, the USDA released a study finding that although there were detectable levels of pesticide residue in more than half of food tested by the agency, 99% of samples taken were found to be within levels the government deems safe, and 40% were found to have no detectable trace of pesticides at all. The USDA added, however, that due to â€œcost concerns,â€ _it did not test for residues of glyphosate._ *Letâ€™s repeat that:* *they never tested for the active ingredient in the most widely used herbicide in the world.*

the absence of disease is not good health. good health is what is our birthright and too many people dont realize disease is not natural or encessary and its a sign that something is out of balance and needs to be corrected. suppressing anything with drugs does not help in the long term and health is not just about the body, but our spirit and emotions and our well being and happiness.

i just read that when the e w g was testing produce for their lists of vegetables and fruits they do every year, that one apple had 40 different chemicals on it. i dont have to ask science if this is good for everyone. obviously its not because the rate of chronic illness has skyrocketed in the last even 20 to 30 years, as well as personality disorders and depression.

its only going to get worse, since the children today never had childhoods like those of us who did 30 years ago without as many chemicals as they did today. rachel carson wrote silent spring a long time ago and i would recommend that book as well. its disappointing that nothing has been done to protect ourselves and environment in all this time.

most countries use herbs and homeopathy, its only the us that is hogtied by junk science. the pharmaceutical companies run the curriculum in the medical schools so its no wonder they dont know anything about anything else. other counties are also refusing our gmo crops, and are banning these chemicals which are causing so much destruction as well.

i am only replying because the environment and health is important to me and the information is skewed and not easily found out there. you have to spend a lot of time learning and researching things and be able to observe your own experiences and others objectively.

i dont think testing is necessary on remedies that have been used for centuries, i think its superfluous. the proof is already there. studies are not very accurate anyway and can be made to show anything the researchers are paid to make them show. as the above fraudulent study i mentioned clearly shows.

we have a responsibility to be informed and that lies with each of us and we cant be so naive anymore and believe what we are told without doing real objective research about it. we all have to care more about ourselves and others and demand better. its already there, nature has given us everything we could ever need and we are blessed more than we know. we have to step back and really re evaluate our experience and what we are taught. more people are finally asking questions and pulling the curtain behind all these promises made by these large corporations and finding them to be false.


----------



## Jabberwocky

babychic I will agree with in parts.. You do have to see if there is solid science backing the research.. Peer reviewed paper are a good start.

However there is little regulation on the homeopathy side of things. So is one better than the next. No one can tell. At the same time there is solid research that some homeopathy medicines are worse than useless. That there are some that could be useful. 

The real trouble comes from throw out all research. I use what does work. Some times it is traditional western medicine. Sometimes it is homeopathy with western medicine. 

But that is the way I work for myself and my flock.


----------



## TheChickenGuy

@Babychic I agree with most things you said. When big money is at stake, organizations like drug companies will lie to keep a practice going on. I believe herbs can do a great job in replacing antibiotics, but homeopathy? I'm not so sure. I also agree with Jabberwocky, not all research are that bad. You can even see some researches that go against those ones that have been influenced by big companies.


----------



## chiknurse

Pharmaceutical companies fund a vast majority of medical studies in this country. And they DEFINITELY skew the findings in their own favor. You CAN find good research studies but you have to dig and know where to find them.


----------

